# A pigeon found me today



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, it seems I have a visitor at my home. It was sitting on my window sill when I discovered it. It's a pigeon that appears to have a broken wing but otherwise looks to be in good health. It has a blue band on one leg that reads AU 2005 ARPU 5212. Can anyone help me find the owner? I think I've provided "pidgy" with adequate housing and water. Unfortunately, I have no seed or grit, but will get some first thing in the morning. Is there anything I should do for the wing? Is there anything else I should be doing for him? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks so much!
Lynne in NY


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynne, 

Thank you for rescuing this needy pigeon I'm glad Pidgey has given you some advice already on the bird.

Here is the information on how to contact the owner from the band number you provided:

Club Name : AMERICAN RACING PIGEON UNION 
Club Code : ARPU 
Club Secretary : 
City : OKLAHOMA CITY 
State : OK 
Phone No. : 405-848-5801 

You may wish to have Pidgey call them for you as he's in Ok and he can hint around on what the owner would do with the bird if returned.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Brad and all .. ARPU bands are purchased from the American Racing Pigeon Union by folks all over the country. We will need to wait for an answer from Deone at the ARPU about this band .. did anyone actually send a trace request there?

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Ooops, I messed up BIG time on this post in two ways! I misread the post while skimming it and thought our member "Pidgey" was in contact with Lynne over the bird. I also didn't realize that this was the actual ARPU band and of course they would be sold to people all over. Goes to show you multi-tasking from work isn't always the greatest thing to do!  


I only just replied to this post Terry so I haven't put in a trace on the band myself.


----------



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks so much for looking into this for me. Pidgy seems to be doing better today, seems much more lively. What happens if the owner doesn't want him back or will put him down upon his return? The thought of the poor bird being put down just for a broken wing seems terrible! If it comes down to that, is there any way I could find him a new good home with another pigeon enthusiast who will take good care of him? I understand he is someone else's property, but if the person doesn't want him, then what?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lynne, 

You can try to call that number I provided and see if they can trace the band and locate the owner. If you don't want to call long distance, then one of our members to make the call. Just be a little patient here though. What we normally try to find out when the owner is located is 1) whether or not they want the bird back and 2) if it's injured, what are their practises (rehab or euthanize). Sometimes they will not want a pigeon back, healthy or not, it really depends on the breeder. So if you don't mind holding onto him for a bit longer and giving him seed and water, we'll try to do what we can

I'm sure this pigeon is very happy that he's being looked after in his time of need


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Brad, I've found the multitasking thing to be impossible as well. Give up on the actual work--that's the best solution. Your employer should understand (Haha!)

I think you can also contact the AU through:

[email protected]

I have just fired an email out to them requesting the owner info but I expect that somebody else has already left something on an answering machine or the like.

Pidgey


----------



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Hey great! Thanks so much for all of the help. I will certainly be patient and take care of my little feathered friend as long as need be. I'm off to walmart for some bird seed.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Lynne,

In case you haven't received an answer from the AU, here's what I've already gotten back:

"Thank you for your message and caring for the bird. We responded to an inquiry about this bird yesterday, perhaps you didn't get the message.

The band indicates it belongs to Frank Greenhall 518-664-2994. He will be able to assist.

Again, thank you.

Karen"

Well, so that means we're looking at a needy pigeon. Go to the www.pigeons.com homepage, look down on the left and click on the "Emergency Care & Treatment" link and then click on the choice that refers to the care of broken wings and legs.

It would be best to make an examination of the wing to determine what can be done. They get breaks in different places and sometimes require different techniques to stabilize said breaks until they mend. Also, there are some breaks that they can get that have a poor outlook with respect to flying. In that case, they will need to find a home where they will be loved and cared for. Have you read Bernie's Story?

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html

There are many folks on here with pigeons living in the house that cannot fly and they all have funny and heartwarming tales to tell. Just something to think about! Let us know about the exam.

Pidgey


----------



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Holy crow! I know Frank Greenhall! He was my high school principal and doesn't live too far from where I am. I'm thinking he will take good care of the bird. Thanks so much for the help! Oh this makes me so happy!

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oops! When I read that the first time (the answer from Karen at the AU) I thought it said "unable to assist." I'm going senile, I just KNOW it!

Ah, well, since he was your own principal--make SURE that he will not euthanize the bird or YOU WILL PADDLE HIS BUTT!!!

Pidgey


----------



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Believe me, I will make sure that doesn't happen one way or another. But knowing him, I think the pigeon will be safe. I would love to keep him but I have two cats. I just don't see that ending well.  But, if need be, I will find him a new home.

Thanks!
Lynne


----------



## Lynne in NY (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi all! Just wanted to say thanks so much for all of the assistance and am happy to report that my little feathered friend went home late yesterday and I was assured he would not be euthanised (sp?). As a matter of fact, he looked the pidgeon over when he was here and said he looked to be in good shape and the wing did not appear to be broken YAY! So, why the visit? I have no idea. I think he may have had the wind knocked out of him or something. I live out in cow country and we have lots of birds of prey. Perhaps one of them bumped him or something? I dunno. But, he rested up, was well fed and watered and seemed glad to go home. And thankfully, the owner was happy to have him. 

Thanks Pidgey for reminding me to report in! I've been meaning to get back here for an update.

Thanks again!

Lynne


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

All a part of OUR FRIENDLY SERVICE (with a smile, by the way).

Thanks for the report--we're all going to breathe a little easier tonight.

Pidgey


----------

